# Seminar with Guru Stevan Plinck and Guro Bud Thompson



## tellner (May 7, 2007)

Guru Plinck's annual Serak training camp will be held in Portland next month. Of particular interest to FMA practitioners Guro Bud Thompson will be a guest instructor. He is Guro Inosanto's oldest student and an extremely long-time practitioner of the Filipino martial arts.


----------

